# Your Unusual Organizing Solution



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

What unusual organizing solution do you have in use? Here's one of mine.....

We save the Xtra condiment packs that we might get through fast food. I was tired of not knowing what was old or not. So....I took a coffee can plus two lids. I removed both ends of the coffee can and put the lids on each end. When I want to use some of the condiments I reach into the top of the can for the 'older' ones. When I have new condiments to add I turn over the coffee can, open the bottom and add them! The can is stored in the fridge and we've not had a bad packet yet!


----------

